# 1st show. Need tips!



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

Going to my first show to show western pleasure. What are some good tips , about tack, trailer, clothing, horse, signing in, just everything ! Any tip helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ohhkierst said:


> Going to my first show to show western pleasure. What are some good tips , about tack, trailer, clothing, horse, signing in, just everything ! Any tip helps!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Allow [plenty of time for everything so you are not rushed. When I was young I used to get up at the butt crack of dawn and ride my pony to the show grounds. We were always the 1st ones there and waiting for people to show up.LOL


----------

